# App suggestions



## AdamBennett (Jun 24, 2016)

it would be great if you could click on the circle on the map and have it pop up a little note that has the address and if you click that note it makes it your current stop. Also be nice to have all the deliveries show on the navigation map that way we can see if we are going right past a delivery on the way to another from messed up routing which happens often. Also on the map screen make a button that says reroute and once pressed you can click in order the stops from their dots and it will route in that order.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Use the feedback feature inside the Flex app. Dunno if it makes a difference, but I can 100% guarantee Amazon isn't going to read your suggestion on this forum.


----------



## AdamBennett (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh i already feedbacked it (is that the correct usage lol) I simply posted on here to hear what others think and if they feel so inclined can feedback as well.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

................. Isn't that gonna be very sweet if Amazon provide us Drone to use for deliveries and we can just deliver through remotes controls while sitting on our A$$ and farting????


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> ................. Isn't that gonna be very sweet if Amazon provide us Drone to use for deliveries and we can just deliver through remotes controls while sitting on our A$$ and farting????


I'd expect autonomous drones so they don't need us either.


----------

